# RELOJ DE 24 SEGUNDOS PARA BASKET (con sus nuevas reglas)



## Miguel Camelo (May 3, 2012)

Hola compañeros estoy en un proyecto y me gustaría que me ayudaran con el,consiste en fabricar un cronometro regresivo que cuente únicamente de 24segundos a 0, es decir no es necesario que cuente de 99 a 0 ó desde 30 minutos ni nada que se le parezca como los buenos proyectos q ya existen en este gran foro.El Cronometro consiste en lo siguiente:
debe contar de 24segundos a 0, cuando en interruptor1 esté en ''on'' debe de empezar a contar de manera regresiva, cuando el interruptor1 esté en ''off' debe de detenerse, ademas tendrá 2 botones (pulsadores N.A) uno a haga que cuando se presione, el cronometro regrese ala cuenta de 24segundos y otro que cuando se presione (este botón solo se presionará cuando el interruptor1 esté en off) haga que el cronometro empiece una cuenta pero en 14segundos (debido a ala nueva modificación en la regla de basket para los 24 segundos).El cronometro debe visualizarse en 2 Displays de 7 segmentos.
quisiera saber si este proyecto es posible hacerlo sin la necesidad del pic 16f84 y si no es posible que me den una idea de como quedaría la programación. espero me puedan ayudar


----------

